# Thinking of setting up shop...



## oriecat (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok, so I am thinking of setting up a site, but I am not sure about it all...  I get free webspace from comcast, but I can't do any CGI or scripts, like I would need to run something like movable type.  So I guess I would need other webhosting, but I really don't want to pay a lot to do this.  Who do you host with and what do you pay, if you don't mind sharing... any other tips or tricks for a newbie looking into all this?

THanks!


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 7, 2004)

Well i currently http://www.hostforweb.com right now.  they are not bad but I would prefer to use http://www.serverfly.com  I know they are a really good host from the friends that use their services.  Host for web is not bad either.  Just every once in awhile my site is down but they are quick to respond.  

If you need any help with coding or what not just let me know.


----------



## Chase (Feb 7, 2004)

Well, interesting subject. 

I may start offering hosting soon, and will be looking at charging under $10 a month. I'll have more information soon, hopefully within a week.

This is all part of the fix to the downtime issues that have been common lately.

Anyway, more details to come. Hosting with us would also help to support this site and offset some of our cost. If anyone is curious or interested, please let me know and I will tell you more about it as soon as it is ready to go.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Chase, I will keep that in mind, if I decide to go this route... I am still not sure if I am willing to spend money on this or not... I might just have to see what kind of crappy code I can throw together to use my comcast free space...  :|


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 8, 2004)

> I may start offering hosting soon, and will be looking at charging under $10 a month. I'll have more information soon, hopefully within a week.



chase you should put a sticky in both the sites section once you get your hosting up and running. :thumbsup:


----------



## oriecat (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, so I am up and running, altho I still have lots of work to do...

www.moltenwords.net


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 16, 2004)

if you need any help just let me know.  More then happy to help.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Gero!


----------



## Dew (Feb 16, 2004)

dont know where i can find your photos orio?  :?


----------



## oriecat (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm just doing it as a photoblog right now, Dewy.  I don't have a gallery up.


----------



## Dew (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## oriecat (Feb 16, 2004)

I should say, I don't have a gallery up *yet*.  I just don't have enough scanned right now to make it worth while, so I figured I will try and scan something every day or so and post it blog style, then in not too long most of my stuff will be scanned and I can make the gallery...


----------



## goldjake1788 (Mar 3, 2004)

i start small businesses on the internet if you want help putting up a website or whatever i can give you the best information- go to paypal and start an account with them which will provide you a safe way to receive money from the customer- than buy MX studio and buy dreamweaver and fireworks which will help with html and images. Than find a free site that does not have many ads. If you are still in school- your school will have one. Anymore questions email me at budgecovers@yahoo.com. I am very good at sales and marketing so i know all the ropes. If you want me to set up a shop for you i will be very affordable.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 3, 2004)

Look at www.freewebs.com.  You can start your site for free and pretty simple.  Then if you need more bandwidth and such you can buy a boat load of bandwidth and other things.  Its the best and cheapest host site I have found on the net.


----------

